# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Αναζητηση ολοκληρωμενου Viper06

## JOUN

Καλησπερα
Ψαχνω στην Ελλαδα το Viper06 της ST.
Λιγο δυσκολο το βλεπω αλλα ποτε  δεν ξερεις.
Eυχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

Ο Γκάγκας έχει παρόμοια της Power Integrations ετοιμοπαράδοτα, ίσως να του έκανες ένα τηλ. μήπως έχει και αυτό που λες, ή δοκίμασε μήπως το έχει ο Φανός ή ο Σιδέρης.

----------


## JOUN

Eυχαριστω Φιλιππε.
Απ'οτι βλεπω ομως δεν εχουν καποιο σαιτ.
Οποτε να τους παρω τηλ να πω τι θελω,να μου πουν περιμενε να δω κλπ  εχει καποια ιστορια..
Και αντε και το εχουν σε καποια λογικη τιμη..Μετα;  να τους δωσω διεθυνση, να το στειλουν με κουριερ και να πληρωσω και την χρεωση της αντικαταβολης,(γιατι σιγα μην μου δωσουν τραπεζικο λογαριασμο απο το τηλεφωνο) ασε καλυτερα..

Πολυ βολικο αν εισαι Αθηνα να τα παρεις απο το φυσικο καταστημα αλλα για επαρχια ..δεν ..

----------

